# Precision ground flat stones - UK supplier?



## BiffoBear (30 Apr 2022)

Anyone know of a supplier in the UK of precision ground flat stones?
Quite a few US suppliers on ebay etc but after postage and import duties, the prices are a bit steep!


----------



## BiffoBear (30 Apr 2022)

Or can anyone recommend a UK based machinist who could carry out the grinding if I supplied the stones myself.


----------



## Old.bodger (30 Apr 2022)

How precise? I have a granite kitchen ‘board’ from Lakeland, that is very useful and I can detect no error with a good quality straight edge, no light under the straight edge and no space for a feeler gauge. Depends on your purpose / need.


----------



## Daniel2 (30 Apr 2022)

I have an offcut of tombstone which I use as a surface plate.
What sort of precision are you looking for ?


----------



## BiffoBear (30 Apr 2022)

Not sure I can give an exact figure of how precise but the linked video shows the sort of applications. Probably overkill for the 'hobby' work that I do but I have quite a good collection of measuring equipment and machinery and I'm looking to add stones to my inventory.


----------



## Sideways (30 Apr 2022)

I don't know but watching with interest.
These are sharpening stones precision diamond ground. Used as a pair to keep each other flat they allow burrs and dinks to be removed from precision ground surfaces without affecting the flatness of the ground surface. A specialist item for machinists. Not a woodworking tool.


----------



## BiffoBear (30 Apr 2022)

Sideways said:


> A specialist item for machinists. Not a woodworking tool.


'Precisely' why I posted my question in the 'General Metalworking' forum.


----------



## TFrench (30 Apr 2022)

I got my mine from a chap based in France on Instagram. (Luke Rickert) really nice guy and the stones are great. Found myself testing all sorts of surfaces and being amazed at just how "unflat" things are. They've been really handy, so much so that I wish I'd bought two sets so I could have some at my home workshop and work. I think Spencer Webb whose video you posted is happy to ship international. A lot of people wouldn't want to grind stones because of the abrasive in the coolant. I know Spencer has invested a lot on his filtration system.


----------



## Peri (30 Apr 2022)

Might not be very useful to you, but you might find it interesting - 3 plate method for creating flat surfaces.

I know that was one method they used to use to create surface plates, back in the day.


----------



## BiffoBear (1 May 2022)

TFrench said:


> I got my mine from a chap based in France on Instagram. (Luke Rickert)........


@TFrench Thanks for the suggestion, I'll check him out.


----------



## BiffoBear (1 May 2022)

Thanks for the link @Peri an interesting article


----------



## Craywater (1 May 2022)

Peri said:


> Might not be very useful to you, but you might find it interesting - 3 plate method for creating flat surfaces.
> 
> I know that was one method they used to use to create surface plates, back in the day.


3 plate method was part of my trade test as an apprentice toolmaker in the 60s


----------



## Old Grizzly (1 May 2022)

I have a whole pile of redundant granite grave stones from a local ornamental mason, only stipulation was I had to grind or chisel off any inscription. These are about 20 - 24 x 30 - 36 inches and make great 'flat' surfaces, though exactly how flat, I cannot say. They are flat enough for my purposes. A diamond blade in the grinder and you can cut whatever size you want, keep one for measurement and another for flat lapping and sharpening.
Dave


----------



## Sideways (1 May 2022)

This is the article that got me interested in these


----------

